# Advice needed on 5-minute film exercise for AFI



## Mumu-mi

Hi fellow applicants. 
I have a question for those who applied previously to AFI filmmaking MFA.

I directed a 5-minute film exercise for AFI on the theme of conflict, however, it turned out to be 6 minutes and I can't edit it down without damaging the film.
Will I get automatically disqualified if I exceed the required total run time?
Did anyone have a similar problem in previous years? 
Thank you !


----------



## Chris W

Speaking as an editor for 20+ years. You can absolutely cut it down to five minutes. There's always a way. Even a way without damaging the film. There is always a way. 

Cutting down long scenes, acts, and episodes to time that at first I had little idea how I was going to do it is something I literally do EVERY day.  I'm about to cut five minutes out of a 48 minute episode later today. Don't worry about ruining it. 1 minute is nothing. Scenes even improve when cut down if done properly. Things that you are 100% sure that are absolutely necessary you realize aren't so necessary.

I really don't recommend sending it over the limit as it shows you can't follow directions.


----------



## Mumu-mi

Thank you !  I took your advice and cut it down
Now I have 25 sec more but I'll cut that too.


----------

